# frame pack on the downtube



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

I apologize if this has been beat to death somewhere in the forums, but I have not found much info about it. I have a full sus. Tallboy 3 that I will be taking on a 5 day hut trip this summer. I won't need to carry a sleeping bag or cooking stuff. I was thinking of using the existing water bottle cage on the downtube (instead of wedging a small framebag in the triangle) and perhaps instead making or buying a framebag to fit beneath the downtube. Does anybody have expereience with this? Are there any companies that make these (I assume them could be made custom, but I could not find any off-the-shelf versions). Is this a bad idea for some reason (front tire hitting bag, cow poo getting all over the bag etc.)

Thank you!


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Google Down Tube Bag.
Options are out there.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is a great info from Neil ...

6 Bikepacking Uses For Your Downtube - Bikepacker


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

Zoran said:


> Here is a great info from Neil ...
> 
> 6 Bikepacking Uses For Your Downtube - Bikepacker


Thanks. That is very helpful. For some reason, I was having trouble finding info on these bags on the internet.

Has anyone had any experience using a downtube bag? Anyone glad they did it or wish they hadn't?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Check out the Honaker from Bedrock bags.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice timing - I just shot a video showing how our new Oracle rolltop bag works. I'll post it on our website tonight.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

NickSmolinske said:


> Nice timing - I just shot a video showing how our new Oracle rolltop bag works. I'll post it on our website tonight.


Link?


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

My Rogue Panda Oracle bag worked great on my AZTR 300 ride. Zero movement. Another ride used two bags, one on each fork leg. Again they worked great for him. These were all the older "zipper" style bags. I fit 2 29er tubes in mine. I will probably use mine again for long day rides where I carry two tubes as I just gets that weight off my back.

The only work of a caution is make sure your tire won't hit it on full compression. I remove the air from my fork and did some testing to ensure found the spot that cleared the tire and cranks.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

or if you don't want to pay the premium for bike specific gear...https://www.amazon.com/Condor-H2O-P...9924&sr=1-3&keywords=molle+water+bottle+pouch

In fact I've been digging through some of the "tactical" canvas bags on Amazon and am amazed at the versatility and low price...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jmctav23 said:


> or if you don't want to pay the premium for bike specific gear...https://www.amazon.com/Condor-H2O-P...9924&sr=1-3&keywords=molle+water+bottle+pouch
> 
> In fact I've been digging through some of the "tactical" canvas bags on Amazon and am amazed at the versatility and low price...


Cheap, light, durable... pick two. I agree that there is some interesting tactical gear around, also bushcraft gear, which I find more appealing, easier on the ole' ptsd.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Affe said:


> Link?


Sorry, took longer than I thought to edit the video. On the plus side I learned a lot about improving bad audio! Here's the link. I'm a bit rambly at times but it shows all the aspects of the bag pretty well:


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks again for all the replies in this thread. Lots of good stuff to check out that I was unaware of.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Downtube bag (and all the otherones) made by JPAKS

JPaks LLC


----------



## Fastrack (Feb 28, 2018)

I have been more race oriented biking and haven't done bikepacking, and these information is really helpful! I recently purchased Farley 7 2018 and modified to add versatile gearing option (from single chain ring of 28t to double 22t/36t). Frame packbag seems really great idea. BTW, this is my first post  Thanks!


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a Becker Gear downtube bag that I've used in the past. I'd probably sell it. It does not work on my current bike. If your interested I can get a picture and such to you. Like this but mine is black.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

rusheleven said:


> View attachment 1134582
> 
> Downtube bag (and all the otherones) made by JPAKS
> 
> JPaks LLC


Question for u how did u mount ur anything cages on ur fork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

